# One touch record in the Guide



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Press record once in the Guide to record a show.

Press it again to set a season pass.

Press it a third time and you're back to square one. No change.


Make it happen Tivo. I see no advantage to current way of recording in the guide which requires 3 buttons press of 2 different buttons. IF you want to edit options or see menus you could still press Info or Select.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What if you have a SP for a show already and accidentally hit record. You SP is deleted, along with any custom settings you have for it and it's position in the priority list. Cycling back around would add it back but you'd lose your options and priority.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> What if you have a SP for a show already and accidentally hit record. You SP is deleted, along with any custom settings you have for it and it's position in the priority list. Cycling back around would add it back but you'd lose your options and priority.


I guess that's a downside but it would be a rare problem and easily corrected by re-adding season pass etc.

I had WMC for a few years and don't recall ever accidentally hitting record and erasing a SP.

They could build in some software checks to prevent erasing a long time SP, but I wouldn't bother.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I just noticed there is one less step to recording tv from the guide on the Roamio itself than on the Mini. (You don't have to ok your recording when on the Roamio.)

Tivo could at least make the guide recording experience the same on the Mini as on the Roamio.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

trip1eX said:


> Press record once in the Guide to record a show.
> 
> Press it again to set a season pass.
> 
> Press it a third time and you're back to square one. No change.


i hear you, this is a directv guide feature, probably the only one that i miss, and i've already sent a few feature suggestion emails to tivo.

overall, though, the short confirmation dialog for a one-time recording, and few extra season pass steps, aren't that much of an issue for me.


----------

